# General beekeeping > Starting out >  beekeeping course

## bigsie66

Hi Guys,
having always been interested/fascinated with bees and spent a lot of time watching youtube vids, reading articles etc and having decided that I am definitely going too start my own beehive colony spring of next year 2020 (although I intend too start buying what I need now) Everything points too doing a basic beekeeping course which I am more than willing too do, so I would ask if any members could point me in the direction of any courses, I reside in Fife, but willing too travel (or if their are any experienced members who would be willing too teach) I would be most grateful, I would like too add due too our rather inclement weather I would be looking for a bee preferably native to Scotland or able to withstand our climate

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Hello Bigsie, 

You're starting out the right way: intending to go on a course.  Find your nearest association by looking on the SBA website, under the About tab - here.  They'll probably run a course for new beekeepers, and may also help you to find your first colony of bees in the spring (probably locally-reared bees).

Finding Scottish native bees might not be that easy.  Lots of local bees have a lot of AMM in them - but they're probably not pure.  Join the Scottish Native Honey Bee Society if you're interested in native bees.

Best wishes with learning about honey bees.
Kitta

----------


## Feckless Drone

Hi -  here is a link to http://www.fifebeekeepers.co.uk/
There is a page for beginners. The Fifers run an excellent beginner's course starting in late winter, held at Scotlandwell. I did this course and was very happy with the grounding it gave me and although I am not a member of this Association from what they will also provide support in getting bees, apiary visits and really help you get started.
If you live in the north of the Kingdom you could come to the East of Scotland Beekeepers Association course; these classes start in Feb and will be advertised over the winter. If you are at the Dundee Flower and Food Festival next weekend drop in to the ESBA and SBA stands and introduce yourself.

----------


## Neils

Bigsie,

My advice generally is don't buy anything until you've done the course at least and preferably until you've got into a hive properly.  Getting kit is the easy bit, no shortage of people who'll be happy to take your money.

Make sure you want to do this. Line up some bees if you do and then start to worry about kit, not the other way round.

----------


## Adam

You can start with a nuc of bees, a hive, frames and foundation and a smoker and hive tool (or a wood chisel will do) plus a feeder. You can increase your equipment if you get the bug. A local association may have an auction where you can get second-hand equipment, although I would advise to find someone who knows what they are doing in this case. And yes, get local bees if you can.

----------


## fatshark

There are some fabulous local bees in Fife  :Wink:  
... and Brian at Thorne's in Newburgh seems always happy to take my money  :Wink:

----------

